# RIP Mother Theresa



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2008)

Less than an hour ago, Art & I were sitting in the bedroom talking while he got ready for work. I had been feeding New Hope and was putting him down when Theresa came in - but she was stumbling - almost as if she was drunk She went running for my side of the bed - and then fell on her side. She got up and ran for the bathroom - and I ran over to be near her, crying the whole time.

She had a few spasms....cried a bit...and was gone. 

I want to say we had no warning - but she was coughing earlier tonight in the kitchen...a bit. Not much - a couple of times...almost like her throat was a bit dry. She didn't have any discharge.

Art & I have been talking about it - Theresa "ruled" the rabbitry until about 2 or 3 months ago when she jumped the gate and joined our family in the living area. At times - we'd put her back - only to have her jump again. 

She was somewhat spoiled - she loved to torment the dog or cat if she felt they were in her way. She went where she wanted .... when she wanted....and sometimes....she even came to us. 

A day or so ago I was trying to get some sleep when she came hopping up on the bed and checking everything out. After a while - she settled down and I reached out and petted her. I think I rubbed her ears for like 5 minutes or so.....and when I stopped...she gave me bunny kisses. It was the first time she'd ever kissed me - but she had learned to let us give her ear rubs and she was becoming more affectionate with us.

Right now - I feel like my heart is breaking all over again....when you have over 100 rabbits - you may love them all - but certain ones are "more special" than others. She was one of them.

Here are some of my favorite memories of her....

Trying to watch Tiny & Miss Bea on what would be their last day outside...





















Playing outside with Zeus and Ambrosia - I'm so glad she finally had a chance to play loose out in the yard...





















and probably my favorite...








Theresas really seemed to like Zeus and there were times when he would leave Miss Bea and Theresa to go spend all day with her in the garage....I really had hopes that she would be able to join his harem.

I guess...she's joining Tiny's instead.

Needless to say - I fell apart after she died.....and after about half an hour I was apologizing to Art for my outburst. He put his hand on mind and said, "Don't apologize....you lost a friend."

Goodbye Theresa.....binky free my darling.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know she was one of those who stood out.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh no Peg...what sad news..i'm so so sorry

Rest in peace sweet girl

Cheryl


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Peg, just really very sorry.

I don't know what to say other than that I am here if you need a chat or anything.

RIP Theresa.

x


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone - it was less than 7 minutes from when she stumbled into the room till when she was gone...maybe even less than 5 minutes......

I'm just so ... shocked. 

Art & I ran to Walmart for something afterwards and I came home and was waiting for her to greet me when I enter the living room.....it just felt so empty...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so so so so sorry Peg..

Words are not adequate..


Zin


----------



## Marietta (Apr 9, 2008)

How awful! It's unbelievable that you lost her out of the blue, within minutes, without any symptoms...what can I say, Peg...I hope Theresa's loss is the last bad thing that happens to you, after a long time of hardship, troubles and worries...

Marietta


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 9, 2008)

Peg...I'm so sorry....you have had so much, and you love them so deeply. I know that each one is special to you in his or her own way. The shock must be devastating....please know that I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. 

:rip:Mother Theresa....you are a beautiful girl! May you rest in the arms of angels:angelandbunny:and run free with all of your Momma's dear friends at the Bridge:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

:bigtears:Oh, no! I'm so sorry..... I loved her too. 



Peg, do you think Zeus knew something we didn't? like maybe he could tell she was sick and that's why he spent so much time with her lately?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Teresa, especially so suddenly. What a shock.

:rip:Tereasa


----------



## Alexah (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, Peg, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she was a special girl who will forever live on in your memories and in your heart.

Rest in peace, Theresa. Binky free at the bridge...

And, Tiny, thank you for meeting her over at the bridge - I know you'll take care of her.

:rainbow:You'll forever be loved and will never be forgotten.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

it's times like that where 1 min feels like 10 and everything is distorted.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh no ! That is just so tragic. Peg, I'm really sorry. What a shock!

God Bless, Theresa. Go binky with Tiny and the rest of your pals.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Apr 9, 2008)

ray:


----------



## polly (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry Peg in a way I am glad she came to you to say goodbye though horrible it can be.

Binky free with Tiny and give everybun kisses from me :rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Peg...what horrible, awful news...

I'm so sorry you lost your girl...

:hug:


----------



## Jenk (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss....:cry2


----------



## Ivory (Apr 14, 2008)

Peg, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little girl.


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Theresa. :tears2: 

But in some way, it seemed like she came into your room to say one last goodbye to you guys. When I read that story, it touched me that she came into your room right before she passed.


Binky Free Theresa. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2008)

Zeus and Ambrosia are searching for Theresa today - I got up this morning and they weren't in the office - they were in the garage and I swear they were looking for Theresa.

Its so hard. I miss her so much - she usually greeted me in the morning by standing up on her back feet to see who was coming.....and then she'd hustle to make sure she was out of my way.....but she was so much fun to watch.

But to know Zeus and Ambrosia are missing her and looking for her....thats hard for me to take. I wish I'd thought to ask Art to show them her body.....

Life is just so unfair. 

RIP Theresa and binky free my girl. You sure were special.....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------

